# Binks "labor" progress pics TWINS!!!



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Since the first due date "panic attack", I've been regularly feeding Binky in her kidding stall and leaving her with the others at night and thru the day, she hits 145 on the 23rd, NEXT WEEK!!YAY! After I fed them this afternoon she didn't want to readily come out of the stall. She's with the girls and will crawl under the bench to keep away from Bootsie, and to keep warm. We are to have some very cold weather over the weekend and I was thinking that she'd be warmer with the others so I wasn't going to put her in the stall til the cold snap was over, but ????? I don't know, should I stall her so she can make her nest and be comfortable for kidding?


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Whenever we have does close to kidding, we don't usually keep them separate unless we absolutely know that they will kid really soon. They don't seem to like to be away from the others. My does makes nests(might as well call them craters) all over the barn in the month before they kid.

I sure hope she doesn't tease you anymore!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I would keep her with the others until she seems like she wants to nest.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

TY...This is the first year that all my girls have been able to be "together" due to the barn addition. Previously they have each had their own stall and were very happy with that arrangement, now though is a first for me cause I didn't have to worry that they weren't getting their share and whatnot, I am off work Monday and Tuesday next week and I can come home and check on her before the lunch rush each day, I'm just hoping that since she wasn't very willing to leave the stall to begin with that there won't be an issue with getting her there when she goes into labor.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Liz...she will feel much better with the rest of the herd. I went through this with my boer doe and left her with the herd...she kidded while being with the herd but kidded in the barn. I was very proud of her. Your girl will do just fine! Keep us posted on her!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I turned my girl out that is due the same day as yours. I figure I will bring her in when I start seeing signs she will kid soon - like contractions or discharge - or you know a nose and hooves hanging out - LOL!

You will be ok - she will let you know - of course this is coming from the most worried person in the forum! LOL!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I hope all will be well, I definately need to be with her when she goes as the temps are to be in the upper 20s and I don't want froze babies! The full moon is on Wednesday next week hmmm...whats the chances she'll go then?? yeah, right! She'll do it when she's good and ready!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL! If goats are anything like human's we will have alot of babies born on full moon! I know I went into preterm labor with all of my kids on full moons, and the maternity ward was ALWAYS packed because of it!

I am with you Liz, I am really scared. We have been in single digits this week, and now back in the teens to low twenties.

I ordered kid coats today - woo hoo - for them!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I had thot of sweaters for them, but at the same time, my Tilly delivered her first kids when it was 10 degrees...on her own and I didn't get to them right away and they were fine, still scary though! Binky still has a "round" belly and hasn't dropped too low yet but she's had some discharge, I'm hoping she does go closer to 150 than 145 though, for the sake of this bitter cold!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Sice you want her to wait it won't happen!LOL


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Good luck!!!!! I hope you get some sweet babies soon!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Yah - I hear you Liz - about waiting till closer to 150. I am hoping for anything BUT day 150 and 151.... but now that I have Jynxed myself!!!

LOL!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Allison's Daisy panicked me into putting her up in the stall. Not a whole lot of exercise available for a very pregnant doe scared into hiding under the bench due to an overly aggressive herd queen! All she was doing was staying under there so I thot it best for her to at least be able to stand and pee when she wanted to! Not much kid movement today and she was happily munching on her hay when I left the barn to come check Allisons thread!! She'll be the last to go! Contradense (sweet gum minis) will go then Binky will keep me nuts!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh! I bet you are super super excited Liz! Chiefs first kids!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

C'mon Binky!!! Go Girl! We are all rooting for you! 
Hmm, so Liz.. is there a storm coming your way? It is snowing here.. I better go check my girls.. .
lol but if one of them kids I am going to be really, really mad because they are not due for awhile. But I have two that are looking super close and that has me so confused. Naughty girls. If they do kid soon it is a mistake and I will have NO CLUE who the sire is.. . Let's hope not.

So c'mon Binky girl! You can do it!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I am really excited at that prospect, but there is still the chance that because Hank was loose for an hour that they may even be his. Really hoping that Chief got the job done in the 8 hours before Hank got there!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh bummer! I hope that Cheif did get the job done! Then you will have registered nigerian kids!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Full moon is stated on the calendar for tomorrow but as of tonite Binky is not showing me much. Her udder has grown a bit and she is stretching alot, her tail is low and sort of goes to one side and she is constantly pushing her pooch against the wall! I have the moniter on so I can hear her if she needs me. Not as cold tonite as it was last nite, 16 degrees now, real early this morning it was 4!! If she holds out til Saturday it's supposed to be warmer.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Good luck Liz!!!! I will be thinking about you!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, her udder is increasing, teats are still "flat". She's builing more out the rear and in width. I sat with her for an hour this afternoon, its warmer today, 32 degrees but snowing, as I was with her she was all lovey wanting me to scratch her but and head. Her ligaments are deep and hard to find but they are still there, she has dropped as her hips are more prominent, and while I had my hand on her belly I couldn't figure out if it was a head or a foot that kept poking me! I'm leaning towards twins as there is no way 1 kid can be moving everywhere at once! She must be having some mild contractions because every so often she would stop breathing and turn her head to her belly, Looks like I won't be getting much sleep til she goes, I can leave work to check on her but getting up at 4am with a few hours of sleep isn't fun, though I have gladly done it before for my girls.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds REAL close liz! Daisy got extremely lovey 2 days before. I really did not see anything "different" when I put her in the kidding stall the night before except that her cha-cha changed about 2 days earlier also.

The only reason I had her in the stall was one wether would not leave her alone and I wanted her to get some rest - HA! Maybe he knew something I didn't - LOL!

Good luck! I will be thinking of you!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Bink's cha-cha has definately changed...instead of all out there and looking like a tennis ball under her tail, she's all wrinkly and tucked in. Ligs are still "feelable" And she is definately not having ANYTHING to do with me touching her udder! Loves the head scratching and belly rubs but I ain't allowed to touch her bag. I figured out that there is at least one kid aimed "up" cause I felt both back legs through her right side, it kicked and she about jumped over my shoulder! 

Til she is sure as shootin' ready I'll just post daily updates cause it looks like there's more babies comin' from down south!! 

Come on Potsie....need another baby fix...in a hurry!!lol


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Liz - I would say within the next couple days at most - it sounds exactly what Daisy did - then out she snuck them!

I will keep an eye out for you to post!

Al


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Sounds good!!! Come on Binky!!!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Yep, keep us updated Liz!! Now, Binky young lady, you do realize that it is not a RULE for you to follow the code, right??? :lol:
C'mon girl!!! Let's see those babies!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Let's go Binky Let's go!!!!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Come on Bink! How's she doing Liz? Boy she is keeping you on your toes.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I came home around 10:30 this morning to check on her AND make sure I still had heat as my gas goes out at odd times, Binky's udder has doubled!! And her teats have filled and while I was here this morning I noticed her having a few mild contractions. I left her out with the other girls to catch some of the cold sun so we'll see how she progresses tonite!! Right now I need to get up tio the gas well and pull the pin back up cause it's really cold in here!!


HER UDDER LOOKS ABOUT TO SPLIT AND LIGS ARE ABOUT GONE, DID A GOOD BIT OF PAWING IN THE 4 HOURS SINCE I SAW HER LAST!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Sounds great!!!! Hope she kids soon for you!!! Keep us posted!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

YAY!!! More BABIES!!! C'mon girl! You can do it!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She ate her grain and is nibbling on hay, tail head has dropped, and ligs are gone, no discharge yet but boy do I hope she starts SOMETHING soon! I'd really hate to call my boss at 4 am to tell her I won't be in! Her teats are a pretty blush pink and pretty much pointing straight forward, kids should be able to walk right onto the tap. LOL!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Come on Binky - Woo Hoo


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL Liz "kids should be able to walk right onto the tap" you crack me up. I sure hope she has some kids SOON!!!!!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

wow...can you get picks for us???


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Hahaha you're so funny! Hope you get some babies soon!!! How many times have I said that now? Haha Good luck!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

> wow...can you get picks for us???


Sure can and did! She is VERY straight legged and is doing a good bit of hunching and sucking in her pooch, after I got the other big mouths fed and settled I sat with her for awhile, she's up and down, digging a hole to China and down again, I know she was pushing cause she had her 1 hind leg out and was grunting.


















Told ya the "taps" were straight ahead!! And shiny pink!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow- her udder is wonderful compared to my Daisy's. Daisy's is no where near that big and she is nursing!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh goodness, I sure hope she goes soon. I am pulling out my hair FOR YOU.. as if you are not doing that enough :roll:

LOL Liz you crack me up.. digging a hole to China and feeding the big mouths.. ROFL.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

She has a pretty nice sized udder, I would say she could spit them out any time now! I can't wait to see them!!!!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Gettin' closer!! Push!!! PUSH!!! :lol:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She is contracting more often and up and down and boy she's really sucking in the pooch...big time..as well as her tail going up over her back, makes me wonder how she can do both at the same time! I am going to bed with the moniter as I'm having a mini crisis here! I am scheduled to be at work by 5:15 in the a.m and don't know wether I should call off now or wait til 4, would be feeling like an idiot if she don't deliver til tomorrow afternoon! :sigh:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh wow she has a beautiful udder! 

Yah that would suck wouldn't it


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you ,Stacey. This is her second freshening and I hope she just keeps getting better. It's something how she went from a grapefruit yesterday to a soccerball today...It's difficult to get pics that do her justice! She has excellent attachments and it does seem that the medial is good also...she's just driving me bonkers! I was up to sit with her for 45 minutes and even in a heavy coat and boots I was cold...so I absolutely have to get those babies?? dry asap! 16 is to be the low and guess what? It is the full moon tonite!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

lovely! :roll:


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh Liz! You poor thing. Gosh, my whole instinct tells me she is going to kid tonight. But I would feel so bad if she didn't. If it was me I would be calling off work.
She does have a nice udder, that is for sure! I would like to see it clipped and everything in the summer . Should be fun!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

She is a pretty girl! You must be so proud  I think she will kid tonight or tomorrow morning. Keep us posted!!!


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

She's taking her time isn't she... it feels that way to me, following threads and always execting the post "Babies are here!!!" and it takes forever to come... but it's deffinetly worth it! Can't wait to see your darling fuzzballs. Binky is so beautiful too :drool: 

The suspense is terrible!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Yay!!! Let's go Binky!!!!!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Liz...Oh LIZ!!!! Any Binky kiddos yet???


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Liz!!! Where are you?? Are Bink babes here yet???


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OK, did I miss somewhere that she kidded?


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

wow...this girl has me worried...i am guessing that she kidded early this morning and Liz is out helping the kids and Binky.....just a thought


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

That is what I am thinking Alyssa! I wish I had her phone number. Anyone have it??
Lori, nope, so far we have not heard of any babies.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

i don't think I do but I might. I can look real fast and see....i sent her an im and I hope she sees it.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she is probaby at work guys - dont worry. If there was a problem she would tell us


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I agree Stacie, but it is so hard to wait like this. 

(wow do we all sound like a bunch of Aunt", grandmothers or whatever you want to call yourself)?


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

OMG yeah.. haha.. goodness. Most of us have never even met in real life, and here we are worrying up a storm over someone's GOAT giving BIRTH... :lol:


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

We are so funny


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL yah i know, we all worry even if it isn't our goat


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

hehe...i am the queen of worryville!!!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Liz - oh LIZ - Where art thy LIZ ???????

I need baby pics! LOL!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

O my! All of you are so sweet! Sorry, I didn't have time to let you all know this morning before I left for work but Binky delivered unto me and HANK twin girls!!! I had about given up when I was seeing no discharge and she really wasn't contracting regular, I went to bed at 10:30 and of course had the moniter on, I no sooner closed my eyes and I heard her let out a holler! Well, on went clothes over my pj's grabbed the camera and went to her. I no sooner got the stall door open and she was seriously pushing. Out came a lil' black baby, she was standing for this one, no sooner did she drop onto the sack, her AGOUTI sister followed!! All this within 15 minutes!! My dear God , I THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH FOR A HEALTHY AND QUICK UN COMPLICATED DELIVERY!! I am counting my blessings that Binky started a "trend" for the other 3!

By the time I got babies dry and nursing, Binky got a chill so I tended her, Nutri Drench for all 3 and some hot molasses water for mom,hot because it was 15 degrees and by the time I got it to her it had cooled down. I spent the wee hours freezing my *** off til 2 am, hubby was getting up for work and I was satisfied that the babies ate well enough and had their little coats on, I went to bed, finally to be up in an hour for work. Checked babies at 5am and got to work 15 min late but my boss was kind enough to let me come home at 1 to catch a nap!

HERE THEY ARE...AND YEP, HANKS THEIR DADDY, NO QUESTION THERE!










FIRST BORN DOELING









2ND BORN DOELING










The black girl has the white on her head and a white toe on her ( i think) left rear foot as well as 10 white hairs on her belly.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

YAY!!!! I knew she had kidded! That is great and 2 doelings is even better!!!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh Liz - I am SOOOO happy for you!!! Congrats on GIRLS!!!! And HANK!!!

Woo Hoo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh they are soooo cute!!! I love them!!! Congrats!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Yay!! That is so exciting and twin girls too! They are so cute!!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

YAY!!!! Awwwwwwwww they are sooo beautiful!!!! I am so glad that everything went so wonderful! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Aww!!! So CUTE!! Congrats!!! Didn't you want Chief babies, though???


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!!! I know you must be absolutely thrilled!!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I am, I was so nervous! Was really hoping to have my very first pure bred ND's, but theres always next year! The little black one has such a high " escutcheon" that I'm thinking she's gonna take after her mom and the little agouti is really noticeabley short compared to her sister. Weights are...after a night of nursing and full bellies...black baby 2 lbs. 12 oz., agouti 2 lbs. 4 oz., really teeny babies...Binky isn't very big herself. I am pleased! I hope they fair well tonight as it is to be just as cold as last night, their little "kid coats" didn't last long as Binky didn't like them and had them "cleaned" off of her babies. The way they were trying to jump and play, I don't think they were too cold.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL - You can always bring them into the house in the bathroom like I did Liz - LOL!

Then when hubby finds them - you put them into the basement - LOL!

I am so glad that they are doing so good. I am going to put mom and Moon out in the barn tommorrow. As they need to leave the basement and Moon is doing real well now.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Allison, I seriously thot about bringing them into the basement, Perfect spot under the steps! Even though it is really cold here, I don't see a problem with them staying out in the barn. It was just as cold last night and they did fine, Binky is being a super mom...I am so glad that I was able to give her the chance to be, her first babies were born quick too, like these ones and her previous owner didn't find them til it was too late. She is a very good mommy, and the babies do have to stoop a little to find the tap, cause since they've been nursing her teats no longer point forward! LOL.
Really glad to hear that Moon is being doted on by Daisy, she'll grow quick! Seems like their feet no sooner hit the ground they have a growth spurt!


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww...they are adorable!! 

Maybe you got one out of each sire? Oh well...they are precious!!!


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

YAY!!! BABIES! They are darlings :drool:  :leap: :stars: :wahoo: 

Congratulations!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I thot the same too! I know it's possible but it's something how they each have different Characterisics of each breed! I don't know, they are still super sweet.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congratulations!!!! I am so happy for you Liz!

Beautiful girls - now lets pray I get girls too!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Awww, gonna say it again Liz.. they are soooo sweet!!! BEEBEES!! 

Oh goodness, yes everyone pray that Stacey gets girls. AND PRAY that Stacey gets more than Singles!! Stacey, I do believe you have had the most singles I have ever seen. We had 15 does kid last year and only had two does with singles.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!! Those are some beautiful girls!!!!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

They are just to cute!!!!!!!!!!! Don't come lookin here when they disapear 

Congrats!! :stars:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

They are absolutly beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Again, THANK YOU ALL! I would have been totally bonkers without the support of my Goat Spot buddies! Babies are doing wonderful even in this nasty cold, Binkys udder is just beautiful and I called her previous owner as well as sent him pics, he's very happy that she finally has babies to care for. The fact that they came so quick was the reason she lost her kids last year, he didn't get to them fast enough. Anyhow I will update pics when it gets a bit warmer in a few days.

Binky had expelled the afterbirth an hour after the delivery, now she is "streaming" white mucous, I don't recall my other girls doing this as they usually had brownish red discharge, they had the whitish stuff before they delivered. Whats up with this? She's eating like a pig, drinking alot of water and caring for her babies not acting "funny"....any one elses does do this?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

More pics coming!! These little boogers are bouncing everywhere, even in this terrible cold!! BTW...Binks backside cleared out, guess I was worried for nothing! LOL!


Sent out "birth announcments" and heard from Chiefs breeder as well as Binks previous owner. When I told him their weights, he said that Chief was his tiniest baby ever! He weighed 1lb and 10 oz. at birth, so even had he not had the cocci issue he was meant to be a "liitle" guy!! Which is VERY good for Angel, babies will be small!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Liz, 

I am so glad that everyone is doing so well!!! It is great to watch them up and playing. Did you put mom and the babies out with everyone already, or do you still have them seperate??? 

Talk to you soon


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

LiddleGoteGurl said:


> Awww, gonna say it again Liz.. they are soooo sweet!!! BEEBEES!!
> 
> Oh goodness, yes everyone pray that Stacey gets girls. AND PRAY that Stacey gets more than Singles!! Stacey, I do believe you have had the most singles I have ever seen. We had 15 does kid last year and only had two does with singles.


thanks Katherine - I know my stupid luck with singles!

This year - oh I need twins at least once!!!!

Liz does Cheif's breeder think the doe is his?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

He did say that he has seen it that a doe bred with 2 bucks and had 2 kids by the 2 different bucks, still will consider them pygmy/nigi.
I was actually thinking that I'll have a buck year, but it's started off really good so far.
Really sending the multiple doeling vibes your way Stacey! 

Allison, Binky is doing well with just being with her kids and it being so cold I feel more comfortable having them in the boxed stall that they'll be there for at least another week, they are only 3 days old, I'd like to see them a bit quicker on their feet just in case they have to move "out of the way"LOL...pretty spry now just wobbly!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks Liz, sure am hoping for it. can't tell just yet because they aren't that far along :/

Well I dont think you will have an issue with getting the doelings sold even being mixed!

yah lets hope the doeling vibe also rubs off for everyone else


----------

